

Show HN: App like Domino's but only for local pizza - speedslice
https://www.speedslice.com

======
speedslice
Here's the discussion from reddit's r/startups from yesterday:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/1djwow/hey_rstartu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/1djwow/hey_rstartups_i_spent_the_last_several_months/)

------
Jeremy1026
Would it be possible to have it tell me there isn't anywhere in my area before
I put in my credit card information. I don't know if that is a quirk of just
the web widget or if the apps do the same though.

~~~
speedslice
Notifications are better on the app than on the web widget, but I don't think
we've built one to tell you there are no places near you before you enter in
your information. We'll add this though, it sounds highly useful.

------
speedslice
The app's restaurant network currently covers greater Boston but will be
expanding soon.

